# Some recent calls



## gman2431 (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, one I've already shown. 

Recently tragedy struck and a friend of mine lost his life. 

He left behind a young son (10) who thought the world of his dad and spent countless hours in the outdoors together fishing our many rivers. 

This young lad is an amazing fisherman and catches more steelhead then most grown adults I know. 

With the loss of his father a bunch of great guys have gotten together and this Saturday will be a benefit to help the boy out in this tragic time. 

These calls will be part of my donation along with a bunch of floats and jigs I have made up. There will also be many other amazing donations that people have given from fully guided fishing trips and everything in between. 

I don't know if Brush Buster game calls is on here or not but if he is he's one of the many who after hearing this story has contributed. If you're reading this, thanks man! It truly means alot to a bunch of people including myself. 


I've Recently purchased a bunch of stuff from THO and this is what I came up with. The set is curly ash and the open reed is some of that insane redwood from @woodintyuuu. 

All CandC welcomed!

Thanks for looking. Cody

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks great and for a great cause!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Apr 2, 2015)

Those are some very nice calls for such a sad event. I'm glad you and some other people are doing what you can to help the family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Cody ! Nice gesture and good looking calls !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

